# Fitting



## So_many_chis (Sep 1, 2012)

I've recently taken on an older chi who is about 7. She is overweight and had been told suffered from little fits. I've experienced 2 with her in 8 days. She just gets shaky and her left front paw comes up high in a spasm.

Obviously I'm taking her to the vets, but I wondered if anyone else had experience of this?

Thank you x


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

My Sheltie has had many fits,it's best if you leave them to come out of it,as they can bite ,(they don't know they're doing it) i wait till he's come round and then talk to him.My vet put him on tabs for a while and he hasn't had one in ages,yes see your vet .


----------

